# Richard Christy - Blaze: The Soundtrack I and Blaze: The Soundtrack II



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

Requesting the following please & thank you!

Anybody from or living in Sleepy Hollow New York (Historic Hudson Valley) are you familiar with musician composer Richard Christy. He has two cd soundtracks he scored for The Great Jack O’Lantern Blaze held every year in Sleepy Hollow during the Halloween season for the month of October.

See the link below for The Great Jack O’Lantern Blaze...


```
http://www.hudsonvalley.org/events/blaze
```
Anyway, to make a long story short would anybody happened to have his two cd's to share? Please & Thank You!

CD Info for link to: *Richard Christy - Blaze: The Soundtrack I and Blaze: The Soundtrack II*


```
http://www.hudsonvalley.org/events/blaze/soundtrack
```


----------

